# Moving--perfecttime tochange bees and cells--



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Pedro

You wrote:
I am ready to melt all the wax down and make the switch. Any suggestions before I go gung ho? I also read in a post once that someone offered regressed stock ready made--I just don't remember where I saw that. 

Anyway, I am excited about the move and already have a couple locations for next year.

Reply:
Good luck and success of starting over. Once you get your combs melted down, you can either make candles or trade the wax for foundation to Dadant for new 4.9mm foundation. 

There are two Dadnt plants in Calif. Fresno will probably be the one nearest to you, unless you do this prior to moving. 

Bolling Bee Sells regressed honeybees on 4.9. Also Dave Miksa in Fla sells regressed honeybees on 4.9. For packages I would try Bill at Bolling Bee but call now for next year as he tends to sell out 6 months or more in advance the prior year. Also For queens Dave is surperb!

Both have been using smaller cell size for a number of years.

Best regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------

